# Logisticians



## Vigilant (5 Nov 2003)

Logisticians - Author Unknown

Logisticians are a sad, embittered race of men, very much in demand in time of war, who sink resentfully into obscurity in peace. They deal only in facts but must work for men who merchant in theory. The people who merchant in theories, who employ Logisticians in war and ignore them in peace, are Generals. Logisticians hate Generals. 

Generals are a happily blessed race who radiate confidence and power. They feed only on ambrosia and drink only nectar. In peace they stride confidently and can invade a world simply by sweeping their hands grandly over a map pointing their fingers decisively up terrain corridors, and blocking defiles and obstacles with the side of their hands. In war, they must stride more slowly because each General has a logistician riding on his back, and he knows that, at any moment, the Logistician may learn forward and whisper, "No, you can‘t do that." Generals fear Logisticians in war and in peace, Generals try to forget Logisticians. 

Romping along beside Generals are strategists and tacticians. Logisticians despise strategists and tacticians. Strategists and tacticians do not know about Logisticians until they grow up to be Generals ...... which they usually do. 

Sometimes a Logistician gets to be a General. In such a case, the Logistician must associate with Generals whom he hates: he has a retinue of strategists and tacticians whom he despises: and on his back is a Logistician whom he fears. 

This is why Logisticians who get stars get ulcers and cannot eat their ambrosia.


----------



## westernarmymember (8 Nov 2003)

Never have I seen or heard it put so elequently. Bravo.


----------



## Vigilant (10 Nov 2003)

I thought so too. May I ask what your MOC is?


----------



## westernarmymember (11 Nov 2003)

911


----------



## Vigilant (11 Nov 2003)

Cool, I‘m a R911.


----------

